# The Final Build of the New Adobe Lightroom Released to Testers



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 6, 2017)

```
It’s no secret that a new version of Adobe’s Lightroom CC is almost upon us. It’s likely we’ll see an announcement at the Adobe Max conference, which begins on October 18, 2017.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Adobe-Lightroom-7.jpg"><img class="aligncenter size-large wp-image-31658" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Adobe-Lightroom-7-728x188.jpg" alt="" width="728" height="188" srcset="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Adobe-Lightroom-7-728x188.jpg 728w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Adobe-Lightroom-7-768x198.jpg 768w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Adobe-Lightroom-7-225x58.jpg 225w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Adobe-Lightroom-7-610x158.jpg 610w, http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/Adobe-Lightroom-7.jpg 863w" sizes="(max-width: 728px) 100vw, 728px" /></a></p>

<p>Above is an image sent to <a href="https://photorumors.com/2017/10/05/final-build-of-the-new-adobe-lightroom-released-for-testing/">Photo Rumors</a> mentioning the new build of Lightroom Classic CC Release 6, which will be the final build of Lightroom Classic CC.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 6, 2017)

Lightroom Classic CC what's that?


----------



## CapturingLight (Oct 6, 2017)

I assume Lightroom Classic CC name is simply differentiating it from Lightroom Mobile and Lightroom Web. It does make one wonder if a re-branding along with a major overall is in the works "Lightroom New Edtion" (or "Lightroom Edition" to borrow from Apple) perhaps??? That could be exciting but does seem unlikely.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 7, 2017)

Cryptic.


----------



## wockawocka (Oct 8, 2017)

Looks like one will be file based, the other cloud based.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 8, 2017)

wockawocka said:


> Looks like one will be file based, the other cloud based.



"cloud based" is a complete misnomer for the Adobe CC Photographers Suite. The only 'cloud' aspect of the whole thing is the phone home verification that both CC and stand alone do to verify they are legitimate copies, they even do it the same way and the cack for pirating both CC and the stand alone versions is essentially the same.

You can use some cloud functionality to store and share work and also to collaborate on projects, but it isn't a core part of the program yet and the computer running CC doesn't need to be connected to the internet for that verification process for several weeks at a time. The programs are fully functioning and locally accessed on your HDD, it is not a cloud app.


----------



## greger (Oct 8, 2017)

I’m hoping to buy the standalone version. Then I can delete Lightroom 5.7 I don’t print pictures much anymore. I haven’t bought a new camera so could stay with 5.7 and Elements 15. I would like to have a version of Lightroom that’s updatable if Canon updates to 7D lll. If I save to Tiff from DPP then I don’t need the latest Adobe Products to do adjustments and print.


----------



## Hector1970 (Oct 8, 2017)

I look forward to the bug fixes and new camera profiles in this new version. They may push out the boat and fix twice as many bug fixes as they have been for the last two years and maybe some camera/lens profiles they've never thought of. Hopefully they'll add the 500px slider too next to the Dehaze slider.


----------

